# 211K Acting up



## ruralruss (Feb 5, 2010)

Recently my 211k has started putting up a blue error screen. It does not go away like when you lose signal it stays for ever unless you hit the guide button. I presume the info button or some others might work as well. It started a few week ago and continued to get worse. I unplugged it over night and it has been fine until the last few days when it started again.

Has anyone experienced this? The first 211K I had lasted for just a couple weeks until it started rebooting itself when I changed channels, they sent me this on and it has been fine until now. I fear it is going to worsen until it has to go back as well. Why is this hardware so fragile? In 96 I got my first box, don't even remember the modal but I used it for 9 years until I replaced it with a 301 which ran 4 years until I replaced it for the 211K. The old ones I owned and they still work.

Russ


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

Is it in an enclosed cabinet where perhaps it is getting too hot? If not, I think you are just having bad luck.


----------



## MikeL DISH (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi, ruralruss! In order to properly help you with this issue, there are a few questions I need to as to better understand the situation. Does your TV screen show an actual error message or just a pitch blue screen? If it's a message, what does it say? Also, does the Guide come up when you press the Guide button on your remote control?


----------



## gtal98 (Jan 30, 2011)

Buy a circuit tester at Wally World or somewhere for $5 to confirm that the outlet your receiver is plugged into is wired properly. Outlets with the hot/neutral reversed (or hot/ground reversed) is the leading cause of random receiver issues that I run into.


----------

